# Video-Recording a large event for playback



## Anonymous067 (May 27, 2009)

So I'm running this event at a venue, and they don't have a usable video system in the arena. I am the director, and would like to record it using at least four different video angles, (event will take place on a central stage), and then play them back later through a video mixing device, and record it then. I guess what I'm saying is I want to record each video feed separately.

I do have access to a video mixer/desktop production device, but how would I go about recording all this video? I don't have any cameras, cables, or any type of hard disk recorders.

Any advice?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 27, 2009)

Are you looking for recomendations on what cameras and recording devices that you will need? What type of budget are you working with? Have you contacted any video rental houses yet or are you looking to purchase the equipment that you'll need?


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (May 27, 2009)

Well for basics you will need four video cameras. Because you will be editing this at a later time, each will record to its own means of storage, whether that be DV, hard disk, or flash.

And now this is where I will go into how I would do it...but it varies to what you are trying to accomplish.

Once the show is over, I would transfer all footage to a video editing computer and open it in Adobe Premiere Pro[or another non-linear editing software]. Once in this program, you have the ability to lay each camera on a timeline, and sync them so they run in unison. Then, you are able to pick and choose which angle you wish and piece them together to create the entire show.

If you got questions post back!


----------



## NickJones (May 28, 2009)

Yes, 20 years ago, everything was edited on a Vision Mixer, but today we have NLE software, you need a computer, and $200 of software, you can go down the Mac road, but Final Cut Pro Studio is about $6000 where I live...

> I do have access to a video mixer/desktop production device, but how would I go about recording all this video? I don't have any cameras, cables, or any type of hard disk recorders.


If you don't have any cameras where do you expect to get this video from....
Another downside to editing on a switcher is that you also need to sort out audio....
Computer is the way to fly, dispite how much faster (and may I say more fun) a vision mixer may be. If doing it all on a computer is a bit overwhelming why not stream all of your cameras into your vision mixer, mix it live and record the video & audio output strait into your computer with a capture card? They will cost you about $60 and you can even use your low end camera's with it, make your Chyron's keyed over your video, this all depends on your switcher though, and if you stuff up you can't fix it, a lot of live shows do this, but they do it over 2 nights that way, they only have to chop and change a few things, can you post some more details on what gear you have access too?
Nick


----------



## waynehoskins (May 28, 2009)

One thing you will have to consider is the camera's longest shot distance and the tightest shot you want to be able to get. My general rule of thumb is that you need at very least one magnification factor per three feet of shot distance, so a 100-foot shot needs a 33X lens.

Also, you have logistics of coordinating the camera operators -- do you have RTS available? Do you have a video director?

When you call the broadcast rental house, you want to tell them that you need to rent four camera chains and something like EVSes or DVCpro decks to iso them with. You need camera heads, lenses, hand controls, panheads, sticks, base stations, triax, the works. You probably need an RTS two-wire setup too.

Gut instincts on cameras and lenses:
3 hards, LDK10s or HK355s or such, with 55X or 66X lenses.
1 handheld, HL55 or DXC537 or such, 15-18X lens, ENG kit.
Try to get triax backs on all of them -- multicore sucks.
I'd try to do a linecut in addition to isoing them.

Terms the broadcast rental house will use that you'll want to be familiar with:
hard (studio) configuration = typically larger camera on a panhead and tripod
handheld (ENG) configuration = lightweight camera, typically shoulder-mounted
studio kit = camera plate, hand controls, and studio EVF to use an ENG camera in studio configuration.

How much money do you have to play with?


----------



## Oldschool (May 29, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> So I'm running this event at a venue, and they ....... but how would I go about recording all this video? I don't have any cameras, cables, or any type of hard disk recorders.
> 
> Any advice?



I hate to sound contrite, but as the old saying goes "if you have to ask, you can't afford it." Cutting your teeth on a 4 camera iso record production is the equivalent of learning to swim by jumping of the back of a cruise ship. Since you asked, my advice would be to take the money you would spend on the rental of all the gear you would require and hire a seasoned, professional videographer and beg them to let you pick their brains over the course of the event. Best of luck and please let us know what you end up doing and how it turns out.


----------



## NickJones (May 30, 2009)

Very true, as a Director, I presume you have tech's, we are clever people and most are good with technology, so why not ask them? I'm sure atleast one of them would know how to cut a video, so they are your best bet.
Nick


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 30, 2009)

I am very quickly realizing that this is going to be much more expensive than I first though. 
My rental budget is already shot with my WX gear...(I'm a sound guy)..and this probably isn't in the budget at all.

In all honesty, its probably more trouble than its worth. I'm the MD as well as the Sound designer, and I don't have time (this late in the game) to deal with that big of a video set up.

But....how much would it cost to get in a good video guy for a day to record a show?
would he/she be able to do something like, two fixed cameras while he operated one, and mix it together later...
whats the rough budget I would expect to pay for that?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 31, 2009)

It is less likely that you will find a good videographer to set up multiple cameras and have a single operator. That's not how it is done. If that's what you are looking for, I'd work through wedding and event videography services. You may get it for as little as $500, but your quality may suffer. Really, this is something to investigate in your local market as I am sure the rates vary regionally.


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 31, 2009)

Fair enough. Thanks everybody who contributed.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you considered asking around? If its a community thing, like amature theatre, ask around, parent's, boyfriends, girlfriends, with enough feeds you can usually salvage usable video.
Nick


----------



## BingemanJ (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is too late, but im based out of Toronto, Canada and we were able to put together a full HD video system with 4 HD Cameras, switcher and HD recorder for under $1000 for a day..quality was phenomenal and we had and amazing product...in contrast my current show we are using 1 handicam which is a long throw of the stage for a youth theater tour of Grease...if cost is a major option, rent an HD camera, record the show to camera, dump it to your pc, and chop it with a video editing suite...


----------

